# A little bit worried about Karma



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Karma vomited about 1 hour after I fed her this morning. She is being very inactive I have been with her the whole time, it's almost 2pm here.
I am not sure she pooped this morning and nothing since then, also I think she is not drinking enough.

She just wants to sleep. Feeding time is at 3pm, should I try to see if she wants to eat? It's acana btw. or what should I do? If she is not getting better, more active more like herself I am taking her to the vet once hubby is home.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awh poor karma! Sorry to hear she's not feeling well. Maybe she has a little bug!

When mojo or leo don't feel good, I just give them water out of a human cup and come chicken and rice boiled. I don't know why, but they will never refuse water out of our cups. Now Lola is another story, she won't eat or drink so she ends up at the vet for a bolus shot under the skin of fluids and electrolytes, this always does the trick for her. 
Good luck! Keep us posted!! Feel better soon Karma!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Try some honey on her gums or Nutri-Cal. Hopefully she feels better soon. Poor baby. :/ It's so hard to see them ill.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I've read that getting them to lick an ice cube is a good way to get fluids into her. I'd definitely try the honey thing too so her blood sugar doesn't get too low. Maybe give the vet a call and just see what they suggest?


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you so much Zorana TLI and Melissa for replying me 😘
I was feeling so worried and frustrated nobody was answering 😥

I wanted to let you know that Karma is her normal self she started drinking water and then running around and playing with Laska, she has had 2 meals since then and everything's perfect. Thank you so much for your advices, I really really appreciate it ❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh I'm so glad she's feeling better! It's scary w these little monkeys!! Maybe she didn't sleep very well and just needed a little extra rest! Give her some kisses from me, Mwa!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that she is feeling better. They scare us so much! Maybe something upset her tummy while she ate, seems like she's all better now though


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So happy to hear she's feeling better! :love5:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Vomiting is really annoying. It can be serious, or not. You just kind of have to wait and see for a few hours. I'm glad this turned out to be a minor incident.


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I am glad she is feeling better. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I didn't see this thread before, but I am very glad that Karma is feeling better! I swear, I'd never seen so much "bodily function" before I got a chi!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

